# What's WWE Thinking?



## Marginal (Nov 14, 2002)

The Elimination Chamber?!?

I saw footage of them building it, and it seems like a colossal waste of time. Every public building already has an elimination chamber, and they're usually not more than 5x10...

That bowl's gonna waste a lot of water.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 15, 2002)

It looks alright but I have to admit that it does look one of those fetish club dance thingys.......Still might be cool. Basically a hell in a cell that you cant climb on.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

A toilet bowl match? A giant toilet bowl and the loser gets flushed!


:flushed: :toilclaw:


----------

